# USH Halloween Horror Nights Music!



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay, I know Halloween is still a month and a bit away, but I couldn't resist!

I never do dance remixes or any electronic music, but I felt absolutely compelled to do this!

This is a Halloween party mix inspired after my visit to Universal Studios Hollywood's Halloween Horror Nights in 2008.

I really think it gives off the same vibe of excitement, fear, and energy that I felt that night!

Enjoy!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice remix, I like the sound at the end where you can hear the projector along with the music, if I could hear some music from TX Chainsaw Massacre with the projector in the background, I think that would be creepy! I went to Horror Nights 3 times last year and loved it!! So this year the theme is Saw..and of course Chucky, so I'm curious to see what your gonna do with that one. I'm already set for 2 nights this year, gotta get that VIP pass again, a MUST!!! Happy Haunting!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad you liked it! I'll probably do another one for this year, I'm very excited to go again!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one perky mix, Moore I laughed out loud when the Jaws theme popped up, and when the segue from Ghostbusters to Thriller kicked in.

Now do a mix I can waltz to


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice mix.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad you all enjoyed it!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

haha awsome i love it !!!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! Glad you like it 

Also, I just opened up a new channel on YouTube for a musical I'm working on.

If you're interested, go check it out and Subscribe here:
http://www.youtube.com/rockemdeadmovie


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW...that sound's great MooreEnt24!!! My kids said they think that sounds cool!!!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

sparky said:


> WOW...that sound's great MooreEnt24!!! My kids said they think that sounds cool!!!


Haha, thanks! I'm so glad you're all enjoying it!

I thought I'd throw this in; I'm writing a musical right now, a HORROR/COMEDY musical. Here's a link to the channel on YouTube. You can watch our Vlogs and join us in the process...

http://www.youtube.com/rockemdeadmovie

Be sure to check it out and subscribe


----------

